

Grow 2010 - Vancouver startup conference Aug 19-21, 2010 - davidcrow
http://growconf.com/

======
davidcrow
Supported by the C100 and Bootup folks in Vancouver. Looks like a great
conference with most Valley folks traveling up the coast to Vancity.

